

Meh.com - noinput
https://meh.com/

======
lobster_johnson
Since there is no context: This is a sort of relaunch of Woot.com, by the
original founders of Woot.com, who sold the site to Amazon in 2010.

[http://techcrunch.com/2013/09/13/mediocre/](http://techcrunch.com/2013/09/13/mediocre/)

------
ryanx435
this was posted an hour ago, has 3 points, and I'm the first comment?

looks like meh.com is generating a...... meh response!

